# Red Oak...



## 3montes (Jan 6, 2008)

Searched this forum for red oak but no matches. I have a abundance of red oak available to me. It what we use in the wood stove in the house.
Is this a good wood to smoke with? Or is white oak what I want.
We have many a camp fire in the summer sometimes using this wood. I am thinking of using it as a heat source for a smoke. Start a fire in the fire pit and shovel out the coals to put in the smoker. Would I want to use another wood for flavor? Let the opinions begin..


----------



## richtee (Jan 6, 2008)

Never had a bad oak. I have yet to try poison  oak tho   ;{)


----------



## kookie (Jan 6, 2008)

I checked out red oak on this site. http://www.cottage-outfitters.com/grilling-wood.htm  .  And they say you can use it for smoking and that it imparts more flavor, good on pork and beef. Give it a shot and let us know how it goes.

Kookie


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

My personal preference is hickory but red oak is great. I've used a lot of it and never been disappointed.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 6, 2008)

There you go again....LMAO


----------



## fla-gypsy (Jan 13, 2008)

I have used Red Oak, stronger flavor than White Oak, not as strong as Blackjack Oak


----------



## jmedic25 (Jan 13, 2008)

I use red, white, oaks all the time.  I add them in with hickory very good


----------



## ~kev~ (Jan 22, 2008)

Red Oak is a wonderful wood to smoke with.  The butcher that makes my deer sausage uses red oak to smoke just about all of the sausage for his customers.

I use a mix of red oak, pen oak and pecan.  Sometimes I just use red oak, sometimes pen oak and throw some pecan on top of what I am using.  To answer the question - Yes, Red Oak is a good wood to smoke with.  I have talked with some people that think red oak is some of the best wood for smoking there is.

*Here is a picture of the three types of wood I use:*

Pen oak, Pecan and Red Oak


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 22, 2008)

All oaks are great for cooken, pin oak is a little liter burning-less BTU.


----------

